# اللهجة المصرية: أكل وبحلقه



## Reemy05

مشتركة في مجموعة لتعليم اللغة الفرنسية على الفيس بوك  و احد المعلمين ينزل صوره الشخصية باستمرار طلبت منه أن يتوقف أجاب هو أكل وبحلقه
هو يقصد ايه بالضبط؟؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

أظن، والله أعلم، أن المقصود بالبحلقة هو النظر إلى الشئ كأن الناظر يريده لنفسه أو كأنه ينفس الشئ.

أعتقد أن المقصود بالتعبير بصورة عامة هو القول بأن الشخص المقصود لديه الكثير بدليل أنه يأكل إلا أنه لا زال يحسد غيره بدليل أنه يبحلق. هذا ما فهمته انا، ربما يستطيع الأخوة والأخوات المصريون توكيد ظني أو نفيه

أما ما يقصد معلمك بالتحديد فلا أستطيع الجزم، ربما فهمت التعبير بشكل خاطئ أو ربما كان المعلم يمزح أو غير هذا.


----------



## djara

لعل هذا المقطع من مقال في المصري اليوم يعطينا فكرة عن المعنى المقصود (اعتراض ليس في محله) ـ
"فاعتراضنا ورفضنا لهذه الإجراءات ليس فى محله. هو أكل ولا بحلقة"
المصري اليوم


----------



## cherine

لا أفهم علاقة التعبير بالسياق، لكن هذه العبارة معناها أنه لا يجب الاعتراض على ما يقدَّم لنا، خاصةً إذا كان لا يكلِّفنا شيئًا. لأن الأكل و"البحلقة" معًا دليل على الطمع.


----------

